# Movie Thor vs Narutoverse (Method of test).



## Deer_Hunter_ (May 2, 2011)

How far does he gets  ?


----------



## Golden Saga (May 2, 2011)

Thor Odinson does not lose to mere mortals .

He clears it most likely .


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 2, 2011)

I doubt thor could kill madara, especially since he will be burning with an eternal fire.


----------



## Disaresta (May 2, 2011)

God tier is god tier, he clears


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (May 3, 2011)

I think his best feat in the first action secuence of the film. Multi-city block level at least.


----------



## I3igAl (May 3, 2011)

The Comboattack against Destroyer was pretty good. Catching him in a tornado and then attacking him with the Hammer in midair.
Could work against most foes.

Still I don't remember any considerable speed feats.


----------



## Neelon (May 3, 2011)

He ain't beating Kyuubi for sure


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (May 3, 2011)

Wait... the movie isn't out where I am


----------



## GoD (inactive) (May 3, 2011)

Both of them can't beat me!


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2011)

He can probably reach to Pain.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 3, 2011)

Thor kills everyone with ease save Madara, Minato, Itachi and possibly Sasuke. Susano survived a bolt of lightning though Thor' lightning attacks are much more powerful that a simple bolt of lightning. Minato may be able to deflect it back to thor with his tags and Madara could become intangible, tho if Thor constantly presses the attack all of them die.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 4, 2011)

Thor summons his comics counterpart to do all the work while he makes time with various Naruto females.


----------



## violentrl (May 4, 2011)

Thor is massively FTL with mjolnir with planet level durability, wtf are you guys saying?


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2011)

Movie Thor im sure isnt.


----------



## Neelon (May 4, 2011)

I couldn't even remember any worthy speed feat from movie thor


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 4, 2011)

I think he could take some of them.


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Susano survived a bolt of lightning though Thor' lightning attacks are much more powerful that a simple bolt of lightning.



I'm not aware of any "simple bolt of lightning" that can do as much damage as kirin did, so that's not really a useful comparison.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 4, 2011)

Tell Kishi. According to him, Kirin was 100% natural lightning. The only thing unnatural about it was the shape.


----------



## mrassh0le (May 4, 2011)

For one the movie is not even out,secondly aren't intentional spite threads against the rules?


----------



## Alita (May 4, 2011)

Death Clutch said:


> He doesn't hold up against the top tiers. If this was comic thor though he would smash.


This for certain.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 4, 2011)

violentrl said:


> Thor is massively FTL with mjolnir with planet level durability, wtf are you guys saying?



We're talking about the movie version, you know, the one who's massively inferior to his comic counterpart?


----------



## Disaresta (May 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I'm not aware of any "simple bolt of lightning" that can do as much damage as kirin did, so that's not really a useful comparison.



Go ask jason grace about what a god's lightning can do, kirin is kids stuff


----------



## violentrl (May 4, 2011)

Ahh I've jumped to the conclusion. My bad.
The movie isn't out yet so I'll answer it once I watch the movie.


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2011)

sazon uchiha said:


> Go ask jason grace about what a god's lightning can do, kirin is kids stuff


I don't have the foggiest idea of what Thor has in terms of feats, I'm just pointing that out


Onomatopoeia said:


> Tell Kishi. According to him, Kirin was 100% natural lightning. The only thing unnatural about it was the shape.


Natural lightning, yes. Natural lightning that destroyed a hill.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 4, 2011)

Comic book Thor clears this easily. But the movie Thor is probably weaker.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 4, 2011)

It was a building, not a hill


----------



## Serp (May 4, 2011)

sazon uchiha said:


> Go ask jason grace about what a god's lightning can do, kirin is kids stuff



 Jason.

Movie Thor was quite a fast flier but no true speed feats, but even as a Mortal raped Shield as a God fucked up most of the Frost Giants and their huge monster thing. Thor in the movie didn't even really have difficulty fighting anyone (god level opponents) until he was Mortal.

And really Kirin and any other Raiton won't be shit to Thor. He destroyed a Rainbow with a hammer.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 4, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> It was a building, not a hill



It was a large hill. There is only a building on top, the entire thing isn't a building.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 4, 2011)

Just because the movie isn't out where you are doesn't mean its not out other places. Australia and Europe already have the movie. and if you are devious you can find it online already.

Movie feats show that when empowered Thor really has no equal in his own movie. Even his final fight he wasn't really trying at first. He is easily faster than90% or Narutoverse. And his final attack he used against the Destroyer would obliterate anyone except the ones I said already. Also if it can pull the Destroyer off the ground, it would do the same to any ninja he fought against in a giant tornado of lightning and debris.

Also no offnse but why come into a movie thor thread just to say you can't comment on it because you haven't seen the movie or know any feats? That's like me going into a Digimon vs Naruto thread and saying 'I don't know any of the digimon characters feats, so I'll have to wait till i watch the anime to make a conclusion. waste of time reading it...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

mrassh0le said:


> For one the movie is not even out,secondly aren't intentional spite threads against the rules?



Lol the movie has been out for a while. Like last week. America actually has it out late. Secondly movie Thor honestly can't win.


----------



## I3igAl (May 5, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Movie feats show that when empowered Thor really has no equal in his own movie. Even his final fight he wasn't really trying at first. He is easily faster than90% or Narutoverse. And his final attack he used against the Destroyer would obliterate anyone except the ones I said already. Also if it can pull the Destroyer off the ground, it would do the same to any ninja he fought against in a giant tornado of lightning and debris.



The Tornado attack can really own most of them. The main problem is, the movie didn't really show the limits of his power. And we don't know anything about his endurance, since he hasn't truly been wounded. As soon as he really started trying he easily overpowered everyone.


That being said everyone, who isn't a true top tier wouldn't be able to bring him down.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 5, 2011)

I havent seen the movie, most likely will in the next days. But Gedou Mazo is by feats the most powerful guy shown in NV so far. Can Thor take out GM? Because if he can I dont see anyone defeating him.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 5, 2011)

I haven't seen all of the movie yet but from what I've seen Thor's flight speed really isn't that much faster then Comic book Thor without Mjolnir.

Also the Destroyer in the movie is weak as shit almost MOTW level that Storm Thor summoned wouldn't do much to Naruto high tiers.


----------



## violentrl (May 6, 2011)

I just came back from the cinemas and the movie was decent

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that the movie was too rushed and the romance was just .




When saw movie Thor's abilities, I didn't expect him to be this weak. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The most impressive part of the movie was his flight speed.


 I still suspect his flight speed to be around supersonic/hypersonic. His destructive ability wasn't too impressive either, I thought that he should have been at least be a city buster, but he's multi-block buster. He can't solo the whole verse.


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2011)

City buster, for a movie?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (May 6, 2011)

Did the movie show his limit or was he not even trying?


----------



## violentrl (May 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Did the movie show his limit or was he not even trying?



I believe he defeated Loki with mid difficulty. He was't pushed to his limit though


----------



## DarkLord Omega (May 6, 2011)

Hopefully His next debut will show more feats


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2011)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> I think his best feat in the first action secuence of the film. Multi-city block level at least.



when did this happen because I sure as hell didn't see it unless your referring to his fight with The Destroyer, which was not "multi-city block" level at all.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 6, 2011)

Aside from the beginning fight and then his fight with the Destroyer theres really nothing to ride home about.
He can fly really fast , summon storms, and throw Mjolnir 

Maybe he can kill the low/mid tier characters but hes not taking out the entire verse.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Movie adaptations always get nerfed to shit, the only exception was Spider-Man who actually got amped by beign able to naturally produce web instead of having to use his own made packages, but honestly you cant nerf Spider-Man much.

Next movie is Capt. America vs Red Skull with Cosmic Cube. I wonder if the Cube will live to its comic counterpart.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 7, 2011)

I think the initial hit was multi-city block. But then the next parts of destruction were definitely just side-effects with how much space there is underground.


----------



## Toriko (May 7, 2011)

Thor gets Menacing Balled, FRS'd ect. The movie version of Thor is weak as shit.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

He dicks around untill he decides he had "enough"


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2011)

Thor wins this pretty easily.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 7, 2011)

He smashed through Bifrost.

Which has no trouble constantly channeling enough energy to destroy entire planets.

How's that for a feat.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 7, 2011)

A list of feats. Don't read the last ones if you haven't seen the movie:
-He was killing frozen giants like nothing.
-Created a city block busting attack fighting said giants.
-Tored a hole through a giant monster before it ate his friends, with his hammer, counts as a speed feat too.
-Defeated several guards in his human state. With ease. He was only captured when he allowed it.
-Destroyed the Destroyer easily by creating a small storm. The Destroyer was destroying buildings and tossing cars with ease.
-His hammer could travel large distances in just a few seconds. It traveled from an area at least a few Kms to him before he died.
-Destroyed the bridge of the bifrost as some people have already pointed out.
He at least can manage to reach to Sage Naruto or Pain.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 7, 2011)

Is that supposed to be  impressive?
He just destroyed part of the bridge to prevent its power from reaching Yotunheim. Its not like he diverted the planet busting energy or anything as there was still an event from said energy failing to reach Yotunheim.

I wonder why they called it the Bifrost Bridge instead of the rainbow bridge like they do in the comics.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 7, 2011)

It still was pretty big and resilient, that's why it's impressive.


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I wonder why they called it the Bifrost Bridge instead of the rainbow bridge like they do in the comics.



It's also called the Bifrost Bridge in the comics.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Matta you fail at comic knowledge yet again.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 7, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Is that supposed to be  impressive?
> He just destroyed part of the bridge to prevent its power from reaching Yotunheim. Its not like he diverted the planet busting energy or anything as there was still an event from said energy failing to reach Yotunheim.



To say it in simpler terms.

Destroying something means imparting enough energy into an object until it breaks. Most of the time that's kinetic energy.

Meaning Thor inserted enough energy into Bifrost that it breaks.

The same Bifrost that has no problem handling planet busting energies.

Catch my drift.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2011)

by the by both names of the bridge were mentioned in the movie 

Thor throws his Hammer through them because just like the Frost Giants the mentally handicapped Narutoverse will come at Thor in a straight line


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> by the by both names of the bridge were mentioned in the movie
> 
> Thor throws his Hammer through them because just like the Frost Giants the mentally *handicapped Narutoverse will come at Thor in a straight line*



Shikamaru is a master strategist


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Even if the ninjas were not in a straight line, Thor just mentally causes mjolnir to change direction.


----------



## violentrl (May 7, 2011)

Movie Thor isn't even 1% of the REAL Thor's strength, who is massively hypersonic/near FTL. In the movie, him Odin and Loki weren't even considered "Gods", just some fodder kings.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Comics Thor is near FTL? Lol ok


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Comics Thor is near FTL? Lol ok



Near FTL? 

616 Thor is clearly FTL.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Clearly, more like massively :ho


----------



## violentrl (May 7, 2011)

Yeah you're right, then the movie Thor is 0.001% of the Comic Thor. The movie Thor almost made me forget just how strong the Real Thor is after seeing his ridiculously weak counterpart


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 7, 2011)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> To say it in simpler terms.
> 
> Destroying something means imparting enough energy into an object until it breaks. Most of the time that's kinetic energy.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying
Your reasoning is wrong though

You do know the energies that your applying to the bridge's durability is in essence derived from that very bridges own energy. I don't see how it matters when in the film its shown that keeping the bridge open for too long gives its power a chance to travel to said world its linked too which is why you have to be quick with its use. 

In the film Thor destroyed part of the path to Yotunheim that those energies were being drawn through. We don't even know how durable the bridge is but considered Heimdal's lines about its ability to regenerate towards the end its probably not physically durable.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Writing Thor to be just as strong as his comic counter part would leave alot of plotholes, Odin for example will have to become a galaxy buster not to mention finding a credible threat to Thor and the avengers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2011)

I approve of Ryoma's logic 100%


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2011)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> To say it in simpler terms.
> 
> Destroying something means imparting enough energy into an object until it breaks. Most of the time that's kinetic energy.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. His only weakness is clearly stun guns and tazers but the Narutoverse doesn't have that. You have opened my eyes.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 7, 2011)

violentrl said:


> Movie Thor isn't even 1% of the REAL Thor's strength, who is massively hypersonic/near FTL. In the movie, him Odin and Loki weren't even considered "Gods", just some fodder kings.



I could've sworn I remember Thor saying that Loki is the God of Mischief.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Writing Thor to be just as strong as his comic counter part would leave alot of plotholes, Odin for example will have to become a galaxy buster not to mention finding a credible threat to Thor and the avengers



Dude in the next Marvel film a guy with a Cosmic Cube is going to be defeated by a guy at Spider-Man level? How many plotholes do you think this is going to require? A lot.

If they can do that, they can show full power Thor with no difficulty.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 7, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Dude in the next Marvel film a guy with a Cosmic Cube is going to be defeated by a guy at Spider-Man level? How many plotholes do you think this is going to require? A lot.
> 
> If they can do that, they can show full power Thor with no difficulty.



Well for one, he'll probably just be outsmarted or something, and then the cosmic cube is probably gonna be severely nerfed. 

They can't show Thor at full power. It just doesn't work. They could maybe just amp him a little by showing that he can access Odinforce but having him at his full power comic form would make it hard to write any villains that the avengers can take on with Thor on their side.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Full power Thor who can one shot planets? Umm no and you are just speculating, have you even watched captain America yet? Also do you know how powerful the cube is in the movies?


----------



## Colderz (May 7, 2011)

Wait, where you getting feats for movie thor?

I don't think it came out yet.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 7, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well for one, he'll probably just be outsmarted or something, and then the cosmic cube is probably gonna be severely nerfed.
> 
> This is what I am saying, they always use the "lol outsmarted" excuse to defeat overpowered characters. They could have done more or less the same with Thor, not full power Thor but at least comic Thor.
> 
> They can't show Thor at full power. It just doesn't work. They could maybe just amp him a little by showing that he can access Odinforce but having him at his full power comic form would make it hard to write any villains that the avengers can take on with Thor on their side.





Vault said:


> Full power Thor who can one shot planets? Umm no and you are just speculating, have you even watched captain America yet? Also do you know how powerful the cube is in the movies?



The only power of the Cube is reality warping, in guys like Thor etc. you simply reduce the scale of the attacks and speed like they did here but still he was Thor and had his attacks albeit nerfed to shit. To do that with the Cube they would have to outright remove the reality warping ability which basically would change it into something completely different.

How are they going to deal with it? I dont know for sure, but most likely the same way Aladdin dealed with Jafar, via massive PIS and CIS and ridiculous plotholes.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Been out in Europe for awhile now.


----------



## Colderz (May 7, 2011)

Ahhh.....America is so far behind. Smh


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 7, 2011)

Movie Thor is on Spider-man's level? If you replaced all the Frost Giants with Spider-men Thor would have still wrecked them. He never exerted himself at all throughout the entire movie when he had his powers.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Movie Thor is on Spider-man's level? If you replaced all the Frost Giants with Spider-men Thor would have still wrecked them. He never exerted himself at all throughout the entire movie when he had his powers.



No, I never said that. I said in a response to a user that said it was right to nerf Thor in the movies to shit becuase comic Thor wouldnt work in live action because it would take massive PNJ for either Thor be harmed or the villain pose a threat.

I did said that in the next Marvel movie (Captain America) a guy who is basically Spider-Man level (the Capt.) will face Red Skull with the Cosmic Cube, and most likely it will take massive PNJ for the Capt. to be able to even get near the Red Skull. But we all know everytime this happen "lol outsmarted" is your excuse, so if they can put a Cosmic Cube in a movie, they can put comic Thor (yes, not at full power, but comic strenght).


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 8, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I get what your saying
> Your reasoning is wrong though
> 
> In the film Thor destroyed part of the path to Yotunheim that those energies were being drawn through. We don't even know how durable the bridge is but considered Heimdal's lines about its ability to regenerate towards the end *its probably not physically durable.*



You apparently don't get what I'm saying. The bridge has to be durable otherwise it wouldn't be able to channel planet busting energies.



> I agree 100%. His only weakness is clearly stun guns and tazers but the Narutoverse doesn't have that. You have opened my eyes.


Obviously.



Vault said:


> Writing Thor to be just as strong as his comic counter part would leave alot of plotholes, Odin for example will have to become a galaxy buster not to mention finding a credible threat to Thor and the avengers



Ummm... that logic is faulty as hell. 


Heck, just look at the fucking movie.

1. Casket of Ancient Winters = Can freeze over entire planets

Yet who defeated the Frost Giants? Asgardians. Won against an army of Frost Giants and a weapon that can freeze an entire planet.Already the power level scale is FAR FAR FAR above the other Marvel movies.


2. Bifrost able to bust planets.

Another artifact/tech device that can destroy entire planets.

Who controls it? Asgardians.


3. Heimdall being able to see and hear at* intergalactic* distances.

Right there in the movie.


Three examples that pretty much fit EXACTLY the comic versions. So why should Mj?lnir not be able to have those kinds of powers? Your counterargument possibly... yeah well... the Destroyer was weak. Yeah but the Destroyer has to be possessed by an Asgardian spirit to be at full power. Also it doesn't really matter anyway since Thor once he got his hammer back actually had NO problem defeating the Destroyer. He whacked aside it's beam attacks with utter ease and then proceeded to practically oneshot it with one huge attack. So yeah. Destroyer for Thor = Easy.


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I could've sworn I remember Thor saying that Loki is the God of Mischief.



No, all they said is that Loki had always been a bit mischievous.
The movie never has any of the characters reference themselves as gods.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Writing Thor to be just as strong as his comic counter part would leave alot of plotholes, Odin for example will have to become a galaxy buster not to mention finding a credible threat to Thor and the avengers



1. The avengers have a lot of enemies that are planetary threads.
2. You forget that they have the Hulk, and Tony Stark, whose technology would help alot. Also, the next Captain America film could possibly make his shield very strong.


----------



## Havoc (May 8, 2011)

Destroyer should have wrecked Thor in the movie, at the very least it should have been a long drawn out fight.

And I wanted to see the god blast.


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

Thor eats Susano'o for breakfast.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 8, 2011)

Next movie he should fight the Midgard Serpent


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 8, 2011)

I didn't realize Thor was even that popular. I can't believe the movie made as much as it did opening.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

He lacks the speed to keep up with the higher-tier ninjas. He'd be pretty tough to beat, but he never did anything that the ninjas couldn't do. The hammer smash was his best feat, but that could be replicated by a handful of fodder characters even.

Narutoverse kicks his ass back to the movie theatre.


----------



## mali (May 9, 2011)

I dont know how people agree to Naruto beating him, but him not losing to Superman or Piccolo


----------

